# Final Cut Pro Matte/Masking Question



## stackjones (Nov 20, 2004)

question -- 

i am editing a demo. 

i have a file that is larger than i want it to appear onscreen in my timeline. i don't want to resize the file, i want to matte out [black out] the area of the file that i don't want to see. 

i have no idea how to do this -- i imagine it is not difficult, just not strong in this area. 

can someone give me specific detailed information? 

-- 

the file is a quicktime movie 720 - 486. i want the file size to be 640 - 480 without resizing the file. just blacking out the area that i don't want onscreen. 

mac os x 10.2.2 - final cut pro version 4.

thanks


----------

